# Pictures of Pippi & Azzy



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

I just had to share pictures!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute! (cat and hedgie  )


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha!! I'm so glad you posted pix of your cat and hedgie together because when I talked to my dad the other day, he was trying to convince me that cats and hedgehogs are natural enemies and I referred him to this site and a few others explaining that it's not necessarily true! See the reason is that my fiance' just took in a cat on Halloween (as in the cat was a stray and was sitting on pizza boxes from our Halloween party outside by the trash :lol: :lol: ) and we found out shortly after that she's pregnant and is due very soon now! I haven't technically introduced the cat and hedgie yet but my kitty Pumpkin just watches Miss Muffet's cage when she hears noises coming from it. We've had them in the same room together but neither seems too interested in the other~ plus Pumpkin's in nesting mode so she has other things on her mind! lol So it's been a pretty busy time at my house~and will be even more interesting once those adorbale kitties are born! :shock: 

Thanks for posting the pix (I'll be sure to send my dad to check them out!! lol) and by the way both of your pets are gorgeous!!!

~Melissa and Miss Muffet


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Melissa,

Actually, your dad was right. Cats and hedgies often will not get along, and can be very unpredictable. It's not safe to have them interact, especially with hedgies that are comfortable with their surroundings, but some people do anyways. Sometimes it turns out fine sometimes it doesn't. I personally wouldn't risk it but once in a while other people do.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Very cute pictures! Your cat is so lovely. 

Melissa, 
I agree with LizardGirl in that there is a risk. However it's an individual choice and very much depends on the temperament of the individual animals involved. If it were me I don't think I'd let the cat in the same room as the hedgehog cage unless I was there to supervise but as long as you're there it probably won't be a problem. Oh and congrats on your upcoming litter. Newborn kittens are great.


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

My cats Azzy & Penny don't really think much of Pippi it's almost as if she's not even there. My mom's cat however is way too interested in Pippi so I keep her away from him. My cats, especially Azzy, are much more docile than other cats. I've never met a cat more docile and friendly than Azzy, she's the best!

Great job rescuing that cat!!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

No problem guys! I guess I've had the good fortune of having very docile cats as well. I've never once had a cat hiss, scratch or bite~ I love my chill kitties but I have been very, very lucky! lol But don't worry~ I would never let my kitty anywhere near Miss Muffet's cage if I'm not right there to supervise. We actually introduced them last night and my only reason for doing so is to make kitty understand that the hedgie is not a toy~ and that it's a look but don't touch situation. They are both new to my home so neither has an alpha-animal vibe yet and I just want to be sure that curiosity doesn't get the best of Pumpkin. Currently we keep Pumpkin in her own room (because we want her to have the kittens in her kitty box and not just anywhwhere in the house) so she doesn't have access to hedgie until my fiance' and I get home form work and we let her downstairs with us (which is where Miss Muffet is staying in the mean time). I know every animal and every situation is different but my dad is a worry-wart about everything in life so I had to put him at ease a bit! lol But again, please don't worry, the last thing I would ever do is put my little girl in danger!  

Thanks for the great feedback on saving Pumpkin. I'll be sure to post pix of the kittens when she has them as well.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pippy and Azzy are adorable. Also, how kind to take in the kitty in need of a home!


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Very cute picture


----------

